# Magyarokrol kulfoldiek



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Index 



A magyarok szilveszterkor a hazájukra gondolnak, szívesen beszélgetnek a kutyájukkal, szeretnek az utcán csókolozni és Trianonon siránkozni - vélik azok a Magyarországon tanuló külföldi diákok, akik jelentkeztek arra az esszépályázatra, amelyet a Balassi Bálint Intézet írt ki. 


"A magyart akár elefántnak is nevezhetjük, minthogy ennek az állatnak állítólag igen nagy az emlékezőtehetsége. Úgy is mondhatjuk: a magyar Európa elefántja. Ezek a vastag bőrűek még évtizedek múlva sem felejtik el, ha valaki rosszul vagy éppenséggel jól bánik velük" - derül ki egy külföldi diák véleményéből, mely sok más írás mellett a Balassi Bálint Intézet "(M)Ilyenek a magyarok?" című pályázatára érkezett. A főként Magyarországon tanuló külföldi diákoknak szóló pályázatra húsz mű érkezett angol vagy magyar nyelven. A pályázatra főként orosz, német, lengyel, szerb diákok jelentkeztek, de volt köztük kínai is. Az első díjat a lengyel Tomasz Wolbrecht nyerte - írja a Magyar Hírlap. 

"Mit tegyen szegény külföldi?" 

Egy másik diák szerint "szilveszterkor, éjfélkor az emberek világszerte mulatoznak, és eszükbe sem jut a hazájuk, a magyar elkomolyodik, és himnuszt énekel". Mint azt Bori István, az intézet tanára, a zsűri egyik tagja a napilapnak elmondta, az többeknek is feltűnt, hogy a magyarok nagyon erősen kötődnek a múltjukhoz, és nemzeti ünnepeiket az utcán, zászlóval és kokárdával ünneplik. Az egyik pályázó szerint a magyarok mindmáig nem bocsátják meg a trianoni békeszerződést, s gyakran a külföldieknek is panaszkodnak arról, hogy Erdély vagy a Felvidék már nem Magyarországhoz tartozik. Az esszé szerzője szerint: "Hát mit tegyen szegény külföldi? Úgy viselkedik, mintha nagyon sajnálná, bár semmi köze hozzá." 

"Nem fogsz éhen halni náluk" 

Bori István szerint az írásokban jól felismerhetők az eddig is ismert magyarsztereotípiák. A legtöbb pályázatban szerepel, hogy a magyarok pesszimisták, búskomorak vagy mondjuk udvariatlanok a közlekedésben. Sokan említették a magyar tudósokat, a Nobel-díjasokat és persze a tipikus ételeket, a gulyást, a kolbászt vagy a paprikát. "A magyarok nagyon vendégszeretők, soha nem fogsz éhen halni náluk, inkább meg fogsz hízni". 

Az esszékben azonban számos sajátos és egyéni megfigyelés is szerepel. Az egyik pályázó azt írta: "A tipikus magyar nagyszerű szerető. Amikor csak lehetséges, kifejezi a szerelmét. A magyar szerelmesek tudják, hogy rövid az élet, a szerelem pedig a legértékesebb dolog, tehát nem szokták vesztegetni az időt, és csókolóznak" - a szerző szerint főként az utcán, az útkereszteződésben és a metróba jövet-menet, különösen a Moszkva téren, mert ott a leghosszabb a mozgólépcső. 

"Mosolyogva beszél a külföldivel magyarul" 

Arra a kérdésre, hogy milyenek a magyarok a külföldiekkel az egyik pályázó úgy válaszolt: "A tipikus magyar azt hiszi magáról, hogy nem európai. Még nem szokta meg, hogy századok óta Európa közepén él. A magyar még mindig azt hiszi, új tag ebben a társaságban, ezért mindenkihez kedves és barátságos." A lakosság idegennyelv-tudásának színvonalát ismerve ez azonban elég sajátos módon működik a gyakorlatban: "Amikor egy magyar egy külföldivel találkozik, nagyon segítőkész, állandóan mosolyog, beszélget vele, természetesen magyarul." 

Mint a Magyar Hírlap cikkéből kiderül, több pályaműben is megjelent, hogy a nyugdíjasok szeretnek beszélgetni a kutyájukkal. Az egyik pályázó ehhez még azt is hozzáfűzte, hogy kissé irigy is ezért az ebekre, hiszen ők legalább értenek magyarul, bezzeg neki még sokat kell tanulnia.
_________________


----------



## incognito (2004 Június 25)

Egy amerikai statisztika szerint a magyarok a vilag legjobb szeretoi...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 25)

Miert pont ez a statisztika lenne igaz?


----------



## incognito (2004 Június 25)

ha magamra gondolok, igaz lehet...


----------



## domiani (2004 Június 25)

Ezt en is mar sokmindenkitol hallottam... marmint nem magyaroktol


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 25)

csöcsike,

Ez már volt egyszer ...vagy ne legyen ilyen éles eszem és ennyi RAM-memory a kisokosomban???


----------



## incognito (2004 Június 25)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 25 2004, 03:46 PM
> * csöcsike,
> 
> Ez már volt egyszer ...vagy ne legyen ilyen éles eszem és ennyi RAM-memory a kisokosomban???
> ...


 nekem is igy tunik...


----------



## anonim (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 25 2004, 02:46 PM
> * csöcsike,
> 
> Ez már volt egyszer ...vagy ne legyen ilyen éles eszem és ennyi RAM-memory a kisokosomban???
> ...


 igen volt egyszer...
en hoztam fel.....
Egyparan nem voltak elajulva tole ; en meg buszke voltam.
Magyar ferfiak ( ferfiak??) vitattak.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Bocsi :meghajolo


----------



## Repülős (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 25 2004, 01:08 PM
> * Miert pont ez a statisztika lenne igaz? *


Csöcsi!

Ne aggódj! A kivétel erősíti a szabályt!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

:rohog


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Június 26)

Az elsö mondat amit egy idegen Magyarországon megtalul az valoban a "Vegyél, egyél!"


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by incognito_@Jun 25 2004, 11:06 AM
> * Egy amerikai statisztika szerint a magyarok a vilag legjobb szeretoi... *


 hát én sajnos ezt nemtudom,
Magyar csajal még nem "voltam", csak Magyar származásuval, ami meg nemszámit pironkodo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 26 2004, 07:57 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 26 2004, 07:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-incognito_@Jun 25 2004, 11:06 AM
> * Egy amerikai statisztika szerint a magyarok a vilag legjobb szeretoi... *


hát én sajnos ezt nemtudom,
Magyar csajal még nem "voltam", csak Magyar származásuval, ami meg nemszámit pironkodo [/b][/quote]
hoppá,

mostjut eszembe, hogy ez nem igaz pironkodo 
volt egy pironkodo 

a statisztika nem mond valotlant futyul


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 26 2004, 09:57 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 26 2004, 09:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-incognito_@Jun 25 2004, 11:06 AM
> * Egy amerikai statisztika szerint a magyarok a vilag legjobb szeretoi... *


hát én sajnos ezt nemtudom,
Magyar csajal még nem "voltam", csak Magyar származásuval, ami meg nemszámit pironkodo [/b][/quote]
pironkodo ...ez már a Te bajod... pironkodo :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

:wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

:wacko: csöcsike...vélemény...??? pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

A, en ilyet nem mondanek.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 26 2004, 08:08 AM
> * A, en ilyet nem mondanek.  *


 persze hogy nem,
neked már sok Magyar csajod volt, nekem csak egy


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Neked meg sok kulfoldi csajod volt meg nekem is pironkodo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 26 2004, 10:39 AM
> * Neked meg sok kulfoldi csajod volt meg nekem is pironkodo *


 
h34r: :blink: :blink: :blink: futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

pironkodo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 26)




----------



## jullan (2004 Június 26)

Na,tessék.Összeugrottak a kakasok...kinek mi volt...

Es abbol a sok nemzetiségü csajbol mennyit tettetek boldoggá ????


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 26 2004, 01:56 PM
> * Na,tessék.Összeugrottak a kakasok...kinek mi volt...
> 
> Es abbol a sok nemzetiségü csajbol mennyit tettetek boldoggá ????  *


 Hal istennek en egyet se, viszont en marha boldog voltam


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 26)

Miért ??? :wacko: 

...mert huzhattál egy strigulát a listára....????


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 26 2004, 02:04 PM
> * Miért ??? :wacko:
> 
> ...mert huzhattál egy strigulát a listára....????  *


 Nem is  Csak erdekes volt.


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 26)

Na,hány strigula van ???


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

Nincs


----------



## Garfi (2004 Június 26)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 26 2004, 08:56 PM
> * Na,tessék.Összeugrottak a kakasok...kinek mi volt...
> 
> Es abbol a sok nemzetiségü csajbol mennyit tettetek boldoggá ????  *


 Hmm... hímsovi..  A kérdés az, hogy engem hány tett boldoggá..


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 26)

Mi nincs ? Csaj akit boldoggá tettél ? 

....vagy nincs ceruza amivel huzhatod a strigulákat....???


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 26)

meno


----------



## jullan (2004 Június 26)

No, mi van ?? Kell a ceruzám vagy a hegyezöm...???

B)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 1)

> *No, mi van ?? Kell a ceruzám vagy a hegyezöm...???*



Nekem a más ceruzája ugyan nem kell. Hegyező? Arról lehet beszélni.


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Jun 26 2004, 08:10 PM
> * Mi nincs ? Csaj akit boldoggá tettél ?
> 
> ....vagy nincs ceruza amivel huzhatod a strigulákat....??? *


 Ceruza biztosan van, de nincs miert strigulat huzni.

:rohog


----------



## Pufi (2004 Július 1)

nahát mi folyik itt?


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 1)

Hogyhogy mi? Esz mecser e.


A temahoz szolva; amikor atlepem az orszaghatart elvarjak tolem, hogy az illeto orszag hivatalos nyelven beszeljek. En is elvarom attol aki idejon, beszeljen magyarul. <_<


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Július 1)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jul 1 2004, 02:40 PM
> * A temahoz szolva; amikor atlepem az orszaghatart elvarjak tolem, hogy az illeto orszag hivatalos nyelven beszeljek. En is elvarom attol aki idejon, beszeljen magyarul. <_< *


 Gondolod, hogy a fent látható főemlősnek magyarul kellene olvasnia az emberi viselkedésről?


----------



## elinnen (2004 Július 1)

Ha idejon akkor igen.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Április 20)

Sziasztok!

Borzasztó az a tudat, hogy van is meg nincs is hazája az embernek.


----------



## huey (2007 Május 16)

Édesanyád nem egy országba szült, hanem világrahozott téged. A világ nem egy ország...


----------



## alberth (2007 Május 17)

huey írta:


> Édesanyád nem egy országba szült, hanem világrahozott téged. A világ nem egy ország...


De az édes anyanyelve tanultál meg beszélni. Most is azt használod. Magyarország nyelvét, anyanyelvedet és az nem világnyelv!


----------



## liloka8 (2007 Május 17)

tiszteld őseidet, mert rajtuk keresztül nyertél életet és örököltélIstent és hazát ...Hazája mindenkinek van ,...


----------



## Judith (2007 Május 18)

liloka8 írta:


> tiszteld őseidet, mert rajtuk keresztül nyertél életet és örököltélIstent és hazát ...Hazája mindenkinek van ,...


 
Hogy lehet Istent "örökölni"? A hazáról meg ne beszéljünk, mert vagyunk egy páran itt külföldön, aki "elhagyottnak" érzi magát.


----------



## liloka8 (2007 Május 18)

miért


----------



## oma (2007 Május 18)

liloka8 írta:


> miért




Ugye ezt nem komolyan kerdezed???


----------



## oma (2007 Május 18)

Vinky19 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Borzasztó az a tudat, hogy van is meg nincs is hazája az embernek.



kiss Igen, nekem is csak Szulofoldem van, Hazam nem volt, nincsen. Lakohelyem most Kanada. kiss


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 18)

oma írta:


> kiss Igen, nekem is csak Szulofoldem van, Hazam nem volt, nincsen. Lakohelyem most Kanada. kiss


 
Egen. Meg is értem. Ezért megyek én haza amint lehet...


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 22)

Oma, Te valasztottad Kanadat, de van akinek nem volt valasztasi lehetosege, Vinky errol beszel. Aki magyarnak szuletik de nics hazaja, mert ahol el idegen azert mert magyar, Mo-n meg azert mert nem Mo-i allampolgar. Errol lenne szo.


----------



## oma (2007 Május 22)

hajlando írta:


> Oma, Te valasztottad Kanadat, de van akinek nem volt valasztasi lehetosege, Vinky errol beszel. Aki magyarnak szuletik de nics hazaja, mert ahol el idegen azert mert magyar, Mo-n meg azert mert nem Mo-i allampolgar. Errol lenne szo.



Hajlando, azt csak mellekesen jegyeztem vala meg, hogy mostani lakohelyem Kanada. 
Ha jol sejtem/tudom Vinky Szabadkan szuletett - en Erdelyben; ezek csak Szulofoldunk, nem hazank, mert ott idegeneknek erezzuk magunkat, ezt ereztetik is velunk. Magyarorszag nem hazank, mert ezt bezizonyoitotta dec.5-en, nem kellettunk neki, megcsak nevileg sem. Mi az tehat amiert kioktatsz? Amit rosszul irtam, rosszul erzek, rosszul latok? Mi masrol lenne szo?
Ha ugy akarja, Vinkynek is lehet meg valasztasi lehetosege, persze ez sajat beallitottsagatol is fugg. Hazaja akkor sem lesz!


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 22)

oma írta:


> Magyarorszag nem hazank, mert ezt bezizonyoitotta dec.5-en, nem kellettunk neki, megcsak nevileg sem.


 
Oma, tisztelettel - egy rosszul előkészített, inkább ingyencirkuszhoz mint népszavazáshoz hasonlítható eseményből nem szabad ilyen végletes következtetéseket levonni. Értem, hogy rosszul esett, ez természetes. De hidd el: én "bentről" láttam, mi folyik, mindkét oldalon. Magyarország nem bizonyított be semmit dec. 5-én. Nem volt mit, senki sem tudta, mire megy ki a játék, kinek az érdeke volt a sz.rkeverés. 

Szerintem az ember ne az adott ország lakosságának egy részétől tegye függővé, hogy hazája-e vagy sem.


----------



## oma (2007 Május 22)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Oma, tisztelettel - egy rosszul előkészített, inkább ingyencirkuszhoz mint népszavazáshoz hasonlítható eseményből nem szabad ilyen végletes következtetéseket levonni. Értem, hogy rosszul esett, ez természetes. De hidd el: én "bentről" láttam, mi folyik, mindkét oldalon. Magyarország nem bizonyított be semmit dec. 5-én. Nem volt mit, senki sem tudta, mire megy ki a játék, kinek az érdeke volt a sz.rkeverés.
> 
> Szerintem az ember ne az adott ország lakosságának egy részétől tegye függővé, hogy hazája-e vagy sem.



Agnes kiss Kis csaladom egyharmadanak mar amugyis tenyleges hazaja Magyarorszag; Fiam mar tizennyolc eve magyar allampolgar es Budapesten el. Imadja ott elni! Az ut hosszucska volt, de sikerult tokeletesen beilleszkednie a nagyvarosi eletbe a 19 eves szekelyfiunak, onerobol. O a legjobbkor valtott!!!!
A dolog/erzelem masik felet pedig ti aligha erthetitek -ez nem hibatok!-, mert az kimondottan belso lelki erzelem dolga...


----------



## niki09 (2007 Május 22)

:d


----------



## Bertuccio (2007 Május 22)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Oma, tisztelettel - egy rosszul előkészített, inkább ingyencirkuszhoz mint népszavazáshoz hasonlítható eseményből nem szabad ilyen végletes következtetéseket levonni. Értem, hogy rosszul esett, ez természetes. De hidd el: én "bentről" láttam, mi folyik, mindkét oldalon. Magyarország nem bizonyított be semmit dec. 5-én. Nem volt mit, senki sem tudta, mire megy ki a játék, kinek az érdeke volt a sz.rkeverés.
> 
> Szerintem az ember ne az adott ország lakosságának egy részétől tegye függővé, hogy hazája-e vagy sem.


 
Rosszul előkészített de erős ellenpropagandával és félelemkeltéssel megtámogatott sz.rkeverés volt, attól még a magyarok tudhatták volna mint ahogy mi sokan tudtuk, hogy a határon túl élő magyarok is magyarok, sőt sokszor magyarabbak mint mi itt a szűk határok közt. Én állampolgárságra szavaztam és nem hagytalak el titeket, rám és még sok magyar emberre számíthattok a későbbiek során is.Politikától függetlenül .


----------



## pitypalaty (2007 Május 23)

<TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"><TBODY><TR height="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on" width="100%"><TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off"></TD></TR><TR UNSELECTABLE="on" hb_tag="1"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNSELECTABLE="on">
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"><TBODY><TR height="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on" width="100%"><TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off">*Ki a magyar ????*
A honfoglalok soha sem kérdezték ,mi a magyar,létük egy volt a magyarságal.Ma azonben apuszta lét (a túlélés )a fontos .A magyarságot a kulturális örökség ,hagyományok ,a történelme alkotja .
Szeretnün kell magyarságunkat, becsülni kell múltunkat ,javainkat,nyelvünket( Nyelvében él a nemzet )ezeket a kincseket öriznünk kell:
Elkel érni hogy minden Magyar felelösnek érezze magát minonden magyarárért,és a magyarság öntudatos megvallása ,a magyar értékek 
nyel kultura stb föltétlen tisztelete a legmagasabb szellemi és erkölcsi 
cél legyen.Ez a megmaradásunk alapja ,ezért fontos hogy örizzük és továbbadjuk a magyarség értékeit.

*EZT ÜZENEM MINDEN ANYAORSZÁGI MAGYARNAK AKI NEMEL SZAVAZOT :*

 _Magyarnak lenni_

_Magyarnak lenni ,tudod mit jelent, Magasba vágyva tengni egyre lent ,_
_mosolyogva mint a méla öszi táj,_
_nem panaszolni senkinek mi fáj ,_
_borongni mindig mint a nagy hegyek ,_
_mert egyre gyászlik bemmünk valami,_
_sokszázados bú ,amit_
_nem lehet sem eltitkolni,sembevallani._

_Magányban élni,ahol kusza árnyak_
_bús tündérekként föl - föl sírdogálnak_
_és szálaiból a fájo képzeletnek_
_feketefényü fátylat szövögetnek ._
_és bút és gyászt és sejtést egybe szöve_
_rátéritik a titkos jövendöre_
_Rab módra húzni idegen igáit,_
_kergetni téged csalfa délibáb._
_Én népem,múltba vagy jövöbe nézz_
_Magyarnak lenni oly bús oly nehéz ._

_Magyarnak lenni ,tudod mit jelent_
_küzdeni ,fájó,véges - végtelent ._
_Születni nagynak,bajban büszke hösnek,_
_de döntö harcra nem elég erösnek ,_
_Úgy teremtödni erre a világra,_
_hogy mindig vessünk,de mindig hiába,_
_hogy amikor már érik avetés_
_akkor zúgjon rá irtójégverés,_
_Fölajzott vággyal,szomjan,keseregve,_
_a szabadíto Mózest várni egyre,_
_hogy porrá zúzza azt a szírtfalat,_
_mely végzetünknek kövült átkául_
_ ránknéz meröen,írgalmatlanul_
_s utunkba állja zordan hallgatag..._

_Tombolva inni hegyeink borát ,_
_keserveinknek izzó mámorát_
_s míg vérünkben a tettvágy tüze nyargal,_
_fölbúgni tompa lázado haraggal._
_S mikor szívünk már majdnem megszakad,_
_nagy keservünkben,bús szégyenünkben,_
_falhoz vágni az üres poharat...._
_Én népem ,múltba vagy jövöbe nézz,_
_Magyarnak lenni oly bús oly nehéz._

_D túl minden bún ,minden szenvedésen_
_önérzetünket nem feledve mégsem , _
_ nagy szível ,melyben nem apad a hüség,_
_Magyarnak lenni büszke gyönyörüség..._
_Magyaenak lenni nagy s szent akarat,_
_mely itt reszket a Kárpátok alatt,_
_S ha küszködön,ha szenvedön,ha sírva,_
_viselni sorsunk,ahogyan meg van írva,_

_lelkünkbeszíva magyar földünk lelkét,_
_vérünkbe oltva ösök honszerelmét,_
_féltön borulni minden magyar rögre,_
_s hozzátapadni örökkön örökre! _

_*SAJÓ SÁNDOR ( 1923 K )*_
</TD></TR><TR UNSELECTABLE="on" hb_tag="1"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNSELECTABLE="on">
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Melitta (2007 Május 23)

> *EZT ÜZENEM MINDEN ANYAORSZÁGI MAGYARNAK AKI NEMEL SZAVAZOT :*


 
*Eloszor* is nem szavazunk semmire mert ha nem tudnad ez egy canadai oldal az itt levok egy resze nem is szavazhatna ha akarna se.
*MAsodszor* szeretnem ha nem menne at politikaba ez a tema mert a Canadahun nem politizal.
*Harmadszor* miert kell allandoan a keseruseg a negativitast reklamozni?
Miert nem a pozitiv dolgokkal emeljuk ki magyarsagunkat?

Mindenkinek szive joga aki szavazhat oda szavazni ahova akar.*Maganugye* kire mire adja a voksat.
Minden szavazas eredmenyet fuggetlen tetszik vagy nem tudomasul kell venni. A demokraciaban ez igy dolgozik.
Es ezzel szeretnem ha befejeznenk a szemrehanyast.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 23)

Rossz nélkül nincs jó, jó nélkül pedig nincs rossz. Ha helytelen, amit állítok , akkor Utópia lenne most a világban... de szerintem sokan belátják, hogy nincs Utópia. Ha csak pozitív dolgokról beszélgetünk, nem dolgoznánk a szebb jövőért, oldanánk meg a problémákat, gondolkodnánk egyáltalán a rossz dolgokról. Nekem ez a véleményem. 
Azt mondtam, hogy borzasztó az a tudat, hogy az embernek van, de mégsincs hazája (valahogy így írtam). Ez nem politikai vitatéma kezdőpontja akart lenni! Csupán az emberi érzést írtam le (pontosabban az enyémet). Nem gyűlölök egy magyart sem, aki nemmel szavazott, csak azokat akik hamis tényekkel, adatokkal, mint egyfajta prédikátor, bemesélt sokmindent a saját országának.
Pl.: Hogy elvesszük a nyugdíjakat. Ez nevetséges. A szerb vendégmunkások sem veszik el a német emberek nyugdíját. :1: Na mindegy, ami volt az volt.

A feketén dolgoztatók... na azok elveszik a pénzt, illetve nem fizetnek be adót.


----------



## Maya1954 (2007 Május 23)

Hazaja az embernek ott van szerintem ahol el,ahol boldogul, nemzetisege amilyen az anyanyelve vagy csaladja.

Hazafias szonoklatok altalaban csak olyanoknal jon be, akik meg soha sehol nem voltak.
Az elet nekunk ket hazat adott. Minnel elobb lesz europai szemlelet a magyaroknal annal jobban sikerul felzarkozni es behozni a meg nagynak tuno kulonbseget.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Május 23)

Szerintem az ember hazaja a sziveben van.


----------



## bubu (2007 Május 23)

Kedves Gyongyi! Veled vagyok, valahogy en is igy gondolom!


----------



## liloka8 (2007 Május 24)

*válasz*

Nagyon szép ,amit írtál ,Pitypalaty,szép a vers is ,annak aki érzi ,érti a mondanivalóját.Igazad van,valóban "nyelvében él a nemzet",GYöngyi és Bubu,valóban ,az ,aki elment ,akinek el kellett hagynia szülőföldjét,magával vitte és szívében őrzi hazáját.Én ,aki itthon maradtam, Wass Albert szavaival hiszem és vallom,hogy "...sem Magyarország (sem más ország)....nem hazája annak ,akit ehhez a földhöz(Erdély)s ehhez a néphez hozzákötött az Isten.Ehhez a furcsa- szomorú ,kedves földhöz s ehhez a furcsa, szomorú-kedves néphez, ehhez a makacs ,ehhez az elvadult erdélyi néphez."....Az,hogy beszélünk, emlékezünk múltunkra és nem felejtünk bármelyik sarkán éljünk is a nagyvilágnak,még nem jelent politizálást.Együtt érzek azokkal ,akik messze vannak,szeretem őket és imádkozom értük,hogy megmaradjanak embernek az embertelenségbenés igaz magyarnak.Ehhez adjon erőt a jó Isten mindenkinek ,bárhol is él.


----------



## magyarhunor (2007 Július 12)

*[FONT=&quot]IDEGENEK VÉLEMÉNYE A MAGYAROKRÓL[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Amit a magyarság szellemi értékekben a világnak adott, messze kimagaslik sok nagy nemzet teljesítményei közül is. Elég ha csak a tudományban és sportban elért eredményekre utalunk. Itt olvasható néhány idézet, hogyan vélekedtek rólunk az elmúlt századokban a világ kiemelkedő szellemiségei. 

*IBN RUSZTA arab lexikografus és földrajzíró 930 táján írja: 
*
"*A magyarok turk fajtájúak és vezérük húszezer lovassal vonul harcba... A magyarok országa* *bővelkedik fákban és vizekben. Sok szántóföldjük van... Ezek a magyarok szemrevaló és szép külsejű emberek, nagy testűek, vagyonosak és szembetűnően gazdagok, amit kereskedelmüknek köszönhetnek. Ruhájuk selyembrokátból való. Fegyvereik ezüsttel és arannyal vannak kiverve és gyönggyel berakottak." 
*
*BÖLCS LEO bizánci császár (866-911): 
*
*"A magyarok a munkát, a fáradtságot, az égető meleget, fagyot, a hideget, minden nélkülözést tűrnek. Szabadságkedvelők és pompakedvelők." 
*
*LOTHARINGIAI REGINO apát Világkrónikájában (908) írta a magyarokról: *

*"A fáradalmakban és harcokban edzettek, testi erejük mérhetetlen... karddal csak keveseket, de sok ezreket ölnek meg nyilakkal, amelyeket olyan ügyesen lőnek ki szarujaikból, hogy lövéseik ellen aligha lehet védekezni... Természetük dölyfös, lázadozó... természetüknél fogva hallgatagok, készebbek a cselekvésre, mint a beszédre." 
*
*MIHÁLY SZÍRIAI PÁTRIÁRKA (1196): 
*
"*A magyarok "becsületesek, őszinték, életfenntartásukban okosak*... nem szeretik a sok beszédet." 

*THEOPHYLACTUS SIMOCATTA (Histor. L. VII. C.8.): *

*"A magyarok rendkívüli módon szentnek tartják a tüzet; a vizet és a levegőt tisztelik, a földet dicsőítik, de csupán azt imádják és nevezik Istennek, aki a világmindenséget teremtette (ez a Teremtő). Neki lovat, ökröket és juhokat áldoznak, és vannak papjaik, akikről azt tartják, hogy megvan bennük a jövendőmondás képessége". 
*
*LUITBRANDT cremonai püspök 910-ben írja, miután a magyarokkal egy éven át állandó érintkezésben volt: 
*
*"gens hungarorum videlicet christiana..." azaz "a Magyar Nemzet nyilvánvalóan keresztény". *

<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->[/FONT]


----------



## magyarhunor (2007 Július 12)

csocsike írta:


> Index
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *IDEGENEK VÉLEMÉNYE A MAGYAROKRÓL<o></o>*
*<o> </o>*
*Sankt Gallen-i Évkönyvekben (895-1060) EKKEHARD írja: 
*
"Nem emlékszem, hogy valaha is *vidámabb embereket láttam volna a mi kolostorunkban, mint a magyarok. Ételt és italt ugyanis a legnagyobb bőséggel adtak..." 
*
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->
*- 2 -<o></o>*​ <o> </o>
*Régi bajor krónikából, a Lech-parti verség után (955) az ebersburgi erősségbe hurcolt ékességeiktől megfosztott foglyoktól elvett dolgokról (Szalay László- Mg. Tört.): 
*
"Eberhard gróf kiválogatván magának illetőségét, az arany nyakláncokból, melyekkel nyakukat ékesítik s az arany csengettyűkből, melyek ruházatjuk alját beszegzik, három font aranyat templomi ékességek készítésére ajándékozott." 

*GARDEZI perzsa író, 1050. körül: 
*
"*A magyarok bátrak, jó kinézésűek, és tekintélyesek*. Ruházatuk színes selyemszövetből készült, fegyverzetük ezüsttel bevont, fényt kedvelők." 

*TYRUSI VILMOS püspök, aki feljegyezte az első kereszteshadak átvonulását, írja krónikájában: 
*
*"A magyarok keresztények, békességes, jóindulatú, jómódú emberek." 
*
*PIERE VIDAL provencei trubadur a XII. században járt Imre királyunk (1196-1204) udvarában és így írt hazánkról: 
*
"Hogy felvidítsam életemet, elmentem Magyarországra, a jó Imre királyhoz. Ott jó hajlékot találtam, becsületes, jólelkű barátokat és szolgákat." 

*DANTE (1265-1321) az Árpád-házi királyok utáni trónöröklési harcoktól sújtott Magyarországra küldött üzenete: 
*
*"Ó, boldog Magyarország, ne engedd tovább gyötreni magad!" 
*
*II. PIUS pápa Hunyadi János seregének világjelentőségű nándorfehérvári diadal után (1456) írja III. Frigyes császárhoz küldött levelében: 
*
*"Magyarország a kereszténység pajzsa és a nyugati civilizáció védője." 
*
*BONFINI (1425-1502): 
*
"Az írók a kegyetlenség minden nemét ráfogják a magyarokra, kivéve mindkét nem szemérmének megfertőztetését, melyet otthon úgy, mint a táborban kerülték." 

*JEAN LEMAIRE DE BELGES francia író 1511-ben írja: 
*
*"Magyarország a kereszténység védőbástyája." 
*
*Az angol ROBERT JOHNSON 1616-ban: 
*
*"Ez az egy királyság többet tett az ottomán ambíciók csökkentésére és az ottomán szerencse megakasztására, mint a többi összes keresztény államok együttvéve." 
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->*
*- 2 -<o></o>*​ 
*MONTAGU MÁRIA, (Wortley angol követ felesége) írta 1717-ben: 
*
"*A magyar hölgyek sokkal szebbek, mint az ausztriaiak*, s az összes bécsi szépségek Magyarországból kerültek ki". 

*MILTON (1608-1674), az Elveszett Paradicsom szerzője: 
*
*"Büszke vagyok arra, hogy Magyarország és Anglia között kulturális kapcsolat áll fenn." 
*
*MONTESQIEU (1648-1755): 
*
"*A magyar híres szabadságszeretetéről, nemes és nagylelkű jelleméről, hősi bátorságáról. Vendégszeretetének legendás híre van."*
*JULES MICHELET (1798-1874): 
*
"*A magyar nemzet a hősiesség, a lelki nagyság és a méltóság arisztokráciája*. Mikor fogjuk adósságunkat ez áldott nemzet iránt leróni, mely a Nyugatot megmentette? Vajha a francia történetírás leróhatná már egyszer hálájának adóját a magyarsággal, a nemzetek hősével szemben. E nemzet hősi példájával felemel és megnemesít minket. A magyar hősiesség magas erkölcs megnyilatkozása." 

*EDUARD SAYOUS (1842-1898): 
*
"*A nyugati nemzeteknek hálával kell elismerniük azokat a szolgáltatásokat, amelyeket* *Magyarország tett a civilizációnak*, először, amikor testével vetett gátat a barbarizmusnak, majd midőn tántoríthatatlan bátorsággal ragaszkodott szabadságához." 

*Az angol G. HERRING 1838-ban kiadott útirajzában írja: 
*
*"Magyarország gátja volt a török terjeszkedésnek, bölcsője az alkotmányos szabadságnak és a vallási türelemnek." *

*SAINT RENÉ TAILLANDIER (1817-1879): 
*
"A *magyar nemzet nem pusztulhat el, s ha sírba tennék is, előbb-utóbb fel fog támadni."** 

R. BACKWILL angol politikai író írja 1841-ben: 
*
"?Magyarország foglalja vissza helyét a nemzetek között, és legyen az, ami régente volt: Európa legbüszkébb védőbástyája." 

*VICTOR HUGO (1802-1885): *

"*Magyarország a hősök nemzete*, Németország az erényt, Franciaország a szabadságot, Olaszország a dicsőséget képviseli a nemzetek sorában. Magyarország a hősiesség megtestesülése." 

BISMARCK német kancellár (1815-1898): 

"Különös nép a magyar, de nekem nagyon tetszik." 

Isten áldd meg a magyart! <!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->


----------



## Pufi (2007 Július 13)

csak a datum miatt


----------



## Pufi (2007 Július 13)

*c*

Most, hogy jo erosen visszaolvastam, kicsit szomorú vagyok. Elsősorban azért mert megint azt éreztem, hogy mi milyen mázlisták vagyunk, illetve voltunk, mert nekünk volt hazánk, nekik meg nem. Kiknek? Hát határontúli magyaroknak. Igy igaz - gondolhatnánk - s például ez már elég ok arra, hogy valaki Erdélyből elindul és kiköt mondjuk Vancouverben, és siratja Pestet mert a fia a nagy utazás közben ott megállt. Szidja immár a fiát is mert december 4-én nem szavazta meg, hogy a mama is mehessen immár Vancouverből Pestre, mert ugye ott az igazi. Szemrehányás, szemrehányás... De kinek és miért? Van e ma valaki Magyarországon akit hibáztatni lehetne a Trianonért? Ugye hogy nincs. Ezt még a kommunisták nyakába sem varhatjuk. De amikor elolvastam Illyés Elemér Erdély története cimű könyvét akkor sok minden kiderült. Pl hogy kerültek a románok Erdélybe. Az erdélyi magyar nemesség hozta be őket Moldvából, Regátból az Olt vidékéről, MERT KELLETT A CHEAP LABOR. Aztán egyszercsak többen lettek mint azoknak az ősei akik ma is bűnbakokat keresnek. Elgondolkodott már valaki azon, hogy 1920 ban Magyarország lakósságának csak a 47%-a volt magyar? Szembenéztünk már azzal, hogy mi miben hibáztunk vagy csak úgy vagdalódzunk mint most itt. Eszébe jutott e itt valakinek, hogy milyen lehetett a románnak Erdélyben amikor ugyaolyan erőszakosan magyaritották el az oláhokat mint később ők tették forditva? Nem kéne leszokni erről a bűnbakkeresésről? 
S még valami, valami miatt mi is eljöttünk a hazából. Valami azért történt ott, hogy eljöttünk, még akkor is ha akad köztünk ,,kalandvágyból,, idejött magyar is. Azért volt idő amikor Szabadkán egy mennyország volt ahhoz képest ami ,,otthon,, volt. Volt idő amikor Jugoszláviából szabadon lehetett nzugaton munkát vállalni és mi ha már Hegyeshalom felé néztünk is gyanusak lettünk. Akkor miért nem akartatok Magzarországra jönni, Rákosi paradicsomát élvezni? De kérdezhetném azt is, hogy a nagy székely öntudat miért - évszazadok óta -csak egy autonómiában testesül meg, azaz szó sincs az óhazához való tartozásról.
Ez a kábulatot kiváltó liliomillatos nyavalygás már már megmosolyogni való. Mellet verve magyarságra hivatkozni a legkönnyebb. Akár otthon, akár itt úgy élni hogy ne hozzak szégyent arra a népre akihez tartozom genetikailag semmi több mint erény. Az ember pedig induvidium, akár lokálpatrióta, akár világpolgár. Amit felmutat, az számit, az az anyakönyvi kivonata.
Én igy gondolom.


----------



## ferdo (2007 Augusztus 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerintem az ember hazaja a sziveben van.


Kedves Gyöngyi .
Ez egy nagyon szép gondolat, mert például én Szlovákiát nem tekintem hazámnak. Ott ahol a magyarságom miatt lenéznek , k....a magyarnak tartanak és állandóan a Duna másik oldalára küldenek , ott nekem nincsen a hazám. Nekem csak szülöföldem van és ez a Felvidék , még pontossaban az Aranykert , Tündér Ilona szigete a Csalloköz.


----------



## Elisa (2007 Augusztus 25)

Kedves Ferdo,
pedig éppen ott van szülöfölded és egyben hazád is. Magabiztosnak és öntudatosnak kell maradnunk hisz nincsen miért szégyenkeznünk. Ha öseidet szeretnéd meglátogatni csak ki kell menned a temetöbe, viszont azoknak kik téged a Duna másik oldalára küldenének ugyanazért el kell távolabbra utazniuk.
Tegyük fel mégis átmennél a Dunán...nem azt mondanád minden látogatásodkor, hogy „ megyek haza“?


----------



## nagyarpad (2007 Szeptember 9)

Hat kedves Pufi ez van.De ami elmult az nem meg jon vissza.A baj csak az hogy a mostani politikusokat sem meg folalkoztatja a magyar nemzet ami nem csak az ami a hatarokon belul van.A magyar politikusok reszerol en inkabb egy bizonyos foku ellensegeskedest latok a hatarokon tuli mgyarok ellen.


----------



## Hakima (2007 Szeptember 10)

Europába hány népcsoport van?Frankok,Germánok,Szlávok,Skandináv és Mediterán és Van Magyar hm.Sehova se férünk be aszem.Vagy igen?Mindig kihasználta a népet valaki.Csoda hogy ennyi megmaradt.Mégegyszer átb...k aszem semmim nem marad még az also gatyám se.


----------



## ziran (2007 Szeptember 13)

Hakima írta:


> Europába hány népcsoport van?Frankok,Germánok,Szlávok,Skandináv és Mediterán és Van Magyar hm.Sehova se férünk be aszem.Vagy igen?Mindig kihasználta a népet valaki.Csoda hogy ennyi megmaradt.Mégegyszer átb...k aszem semmim nem marad még az also gatyám se.



Ez így igaz, de az a szomorú helyzet, hogy csak abból lehet hülyét csináűlni aki hagyja magát...


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 3)

Ha megengedtek egy észrevételt: most értem haza Ulmból, az ottani kórházban dolgoztam, mint csereorvos (jellemző történet, hogy jött létre ez a "csereorvos" program: állítólag a két akkori főorvos valami konferencia zárónapján, férészeg állapotban találta ki, mert mindegyiknek a másik "csapatából" tetszett valamelyik doktornő...), és érdekes volt az ulmi kollégák véleménye rólunk: nem nagyon értették, miért is vagyunk általában pesszimisták és borulátók, hiszen:
1. olyan gyönyörűek és okosak a magyar (doktor)nők.
2. a magyar férfiak meg prímán főznek (szerintem nem rossz a német kaja sem, csak kevés fűszert tesznek bele  )
3. és különben is, mi lakunk Európa legjobb éghajlatú és egyik legszebb tájékán.
Elgondolkodtató, hogy ők - a saját bevallásuk szerint - kevesebb dologgal is boldogok...


----------



## földönkívüli (2007 Október 20)

vicces...


----------



## siriusB (2007 Október 20)

Csabius írta:


> Ha megengedtek egy észrevételt: most értem haza Ulmból, az ottani kórházban dolgoztam, mint csereorvos (jellemző történet, hogy jött létre ez a "csereorvos" program: állítólag a két akkori főorvos valami konferencia zárónapján, férészeg állapotban találta ki, mert mindegyiknek a másik "csapatából" tetszett valamelyik doktornő...), és érdekes volt az ulmi kollégák véleménye rólunk: nem nagyon értették, miért is vagyunk általában pesszimisták és borulátók, hiszen:
> 1. olyan gyönyörűek és okosak a magyar (doktor)nők.
> 2. a magyar férfiak meg prímán főznek (szerintem nem rossz a német kaja sem, csak kevés fűszert tesznek bele  )
> 3. és különben is, mi lakunk Európa legjobb éghajlatú és egyik legszebb tájékán.
> Elgondolkodtató, hogy ők - a saját bevallásuk szerint - kevesebb dologgal is boldogok...



Talán ez azért, mert nem kívül keresik, hanem bennük van...
Miért van ez így? Az már egy másik kérdés, ezer válasz van rá.


----------



## mikimilla (2007 Október 27)

a magyar embernek vereben van a pesszimizmus,tisztelet a kiveteleknek


----------



## afca (2007 November 11)

<TABLE class=tborder id=post117767 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>incognito 
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Üzenet: n/a 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_117767><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->Egy amerikai statisztika szerint a magyarok a vilag legjobb szeretoi...
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Az Amerikaiak már sok hülyeséget kitalálltak.Az ő statisztikáikra igazán nem kell adni.A Magyarokról ,,rólunk,,meg annyi a legnagyobb nemzet ,,voltunk,, vagyunk Európa közepén.Mi találltunk fel rengeteg mindent,,töltőtoll,telefon stb,,vannak szépszámban Nobel dijasaink is.Na erről csinálljanak Amerikában statisztikát.Ja és úgy szerintem a világon minden ember tud szeretni mint a Magyar


----------



## Spanky (2007 November 11)

afca írta:


> <TABLE class=tborder id=post117767 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>incognito
> 
> </TD><TD width="100%"></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Üzenet: n/a
> 
> ...


 
Nem a toltotollat, hanem a golyostollat. Nem "Mi" hanem a Biro testverek.
Angliaban patentolta majd Argentinaban (ahova vandoroltak) gyartotta. 
A toltotollat az amerikai *Lewis Edson Waterman* talalta fel majd 1899-ben nyitott Montreal-ban gyarat. 


*Telefon;*
Legtöbben úgy tudják, hogy Alexander Graham Bell találta fel, majd építette meg az elsőt 1876-ban, az amerikai Massachusetts államban. Ezt azonban az utóbbi időben többen megkérdőjelezték, és úgy tűnik, hogy az olasz Antonio Meucci még 1849-ben épített telefont – az amerikai Kongresszus 2001 szeptemberében hivatalosan Meuccinak nyilvánította az elsőséget.
Rajtuk kívül voltak még sokan mások, akik rendkívül fontosak voltak a telefon kifejlesztésében. Az alapokat Morse találmánya, a távíró fektette le, ez volt ugyanis az első, elektromos jeleket továbbító hálózat. 1854-ben egy francia távíró, Charles Borseul felvetette annak lehetőségét, hogy hangot is lehetne valahogy a hálózaton továbbítani. Ebben az időszakban kísérletezett még a már említetteken kívül Johann Philipp Reis és Elisha Gray – végül „győztesen” Bell került ki és az ő csapata építette meg a telefont, ami végül Bostonból indulva (1876) meghódította a világot.
Nem sokkal később, 1878-ban feltalálták a szénporos mikrofont, mely jelentősen javított a hangfelvétel minőségén.
1888-ban Almon Strowger feltalálta és megépítette az első automata telefonközpontot.

Na csak enyit, hogy az amerikaiak milyen sok hulyeseget talalnak ki.


----------



## SOLI77 (2008 Május 24)

A statisztikák mindig változnak.Mivel a magyarok nem őszinték ezért magas a statisztikánk.Statisztika szerint amerikaiak többet szeretkeznek.Miért?A magyar Közvéleménybe ez tabuként ivodott be De nem beszélnek rola őszintén.Még a partnerek sem és ez baj.Itt is tabu. Pedig valahol beszélni kell róla.Erre a pornó óldal nem alkalmas.
:555:kiss


----------



## gödipista (2008 Május 24)

A magyarok szeretkeznek a legtöbbet! Elkútuk, elkúrtuk!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 24)

gödipista írta:


> A magyarok szeretkeznek a legtöbbet! Elkútuk, elkúrtuk!


El? Meg? Nem mindegy!


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 25)

Szerintem jobb meg, mint el. Ennek ellenére néha előfordul. De mindenképpen vagy-vagy!
Ha el-, akkor kizárt utána a meg-.
Ha meg-, akkor meg siker, tehát semmi esetre sem el-.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## StIs10 (2008 Május 26)

Tényleg jók a magyar csajok, aminek az oka lehet, hogy középen vagyunk, mindenféle csajok vannak, meg egy magyarországi lánynak nincs pénze minden nap chipszet meg csokit venni, ergo nem annyira híznak.


----------



## gödipista (2008 Május 28)

Hát ez -nem így működik.Az elhízott emberek a szegénység alúlról számitott második-harmadik fokozatában találhatók./Akik nem éheznek, de depriváltak.../
Egyébként a világ legtöbb országában átlagos mennyiségű jó csaj van, Mo is ide tartozik. Az átlagtól eltérő alig néhány ország, felsorolni nem akarom - diszkréció is van a világon-de példaképpen -mondjuk- Izland, itt köztudottan kevés a csinos leány...
Meg kell jegyezni, -az igazság kedvéért, -hogy egyes országokban az az ideális szépség, aki a mi izlésünk szerint már kissé túlsúlyos...


----------



## n3whous3 (2008 Július 15)

Magyarországi vagyok, de nekem meg ritka szar a véleményem az itteni emberek felfogásáról


----------



## xzoleex (2008 Július 23)

n3whous3 írta:


> Magyarországi vagyok, de nekem meg ritka szar a véleményem az itteni emberek felfogásáról



a ritka szar véleményed jól jellemzi az te felfogásodat is ;P


----------



## Eviee (2008 Szeptember 26)

Szerintem eredetileg nem úgy hangzik a mondás, hogy jók a magyar csajok, hanem, hogy szépek, vagyis sok különlegesen szép magyar lány van... szerintem nem ugynaza jó csajnak lenni illetve szépnek... a jócsajság inkább alakra vonatkozik mint arcra...


----------



## Zuárd (2008 Szeptember 27)

*Kérdés*

Nekem csak egy kérdésem lenne ehhez a témához: A Balassi Intézet a pályázatot úgy írta, ki hogy írjanak véleményt a külföldiek a magyarokról általában, vagy a magyarokról vidéken, vagy a magyarokról Budapesten? Mert óriási a társadalmi különbség...


----------



## Onur01 (2008 Október 3)

Csabius írta:


> Ha megengedtek egy észrevételt: most értem haza Ulmból, az ottani kórházban dolgoztam, mint csereorvos (jellemző történet, hogy jött létre ez a "csereorvos" program: állítólag a két akkori főorvos valami konferencia zárónapján, férészeg állapotban találta ki, mert mindegyiknek a másik "csapatából" tetszett valamelyik doktornő...), és érdekes volt az ulmi kollégák véleménye rólunk: nem nagyon értették, miért is vagyunk általában pesszimisták és borulátók, hiszen:
> 1. olyan gyönyörűek és okosak a magyar (doktor)nők.
> 2. a magyar férfiak meg prímán főznek (szerintem nem rossz a német kaja sem, csak kevés fűszert tesznek bele  )
> 3. és különben is, mi lakunk Európa legjobb éghajlatú és egyik legszebb tájékán.
> Elgondolkodtató, hogy ők - a saját bevallásuk szerint - kevesebb dologgal is boldogok...




Erről nekem Marie Antoinette-ről elhíresült rosszmájú szállóige jut eszembe, amikor a nép panaszkodik hogy nincs kenyér ő pediglen azt válaszolja akkor miért nem esznek kalácsot. Nos nagyjából ehhez hasonlítanám a német kolegák hülyeségét, megnézném pár év magyarország után milyen véleménnyel lennének, magyar körülmények és fizetések mellett.


----------



## Indilwhen (2008 Október 13)

*ÁltaLÁBASítás*

Érdekes az általánosítás, hogy magyarok általában.... Ám legyen, én is általánosítok egyet: a magyarok büszkék egészen a gőgösség határáig és azon is túl.Vajon csak a pénz boldogítana minket? Hümmögés és buksivakarás: valóban szegények lehetünk akkor.Maksa bácsi mondá egyszer (ítéljétek meg vajon mennyire igaz): "Az ország IQ szintje Budapest felé mélyül"


----------



## babus86 (2008 Október 25)

*...*

Le az előítéletekkel  !!!


----------



## Hakima (2008 November 4)

Vannak magyarok minden papirjuk megvan..Személyi, anyakönyvi kivonat, tajkártya meg a fene tudja mi..Asztán vannak magyarok akiknek van magyartudata.Ez mindent tromfol.Papir nélkül is..Úgyhogy tegyük hozzá mejik magyarrol beszélünk..Köszönöm..


----------



## zopa57 (2008 November 4)

Hakima írta:


> Vannak magyarok minden papirjuk megvan..Személyi, anyakönyvi kivonat, tajkártya meg a fene tudja mi..Asztán vannak magyarok akiknek van magyartudata.Ez mindent tromfol.Papir nélkül is..Úgyhogy tegyük hozzá mejik magyarrol beszélünk..Köszönöm..



Szeretném tudni, hogy mi az a magyarságtudat?
Ki a magyar? Vagy ki nem?
Magyar a legnagyobb költőnk? 
Vagy az a magyar, aki az aranybullát akarja visszahozni, vagy a szent korona tanait?
Csak a jobb oldali szimpatizáns magyar, más nem?
Aki másként gondolkodik Trianonról, mint a nagy "magyarországhívők" az nem magyar?


----------



## gödipista (2008 November 4)

Hát ismét itt vagyunk... a mélymagyar rögvalóság szilárd talaján...


----------



## Hakima (2008 November 5)

Aha kényes téma..Sokszor körül kell még járni ,hogy tisztuljon kissé.Persze országossan nyilvánossan.Csak annyit, vannak akik kint élnek és segitik valahogy az országot.Vannak sokan akik bent élnek és huzzák vissza a szekeret sokmindenféle cselekedettel. A demokráciát ingyen nem adják ezér még sokminden fog történni, hogy müködjön .A magyarság tudatot se adják ingyen.Mindenkinek magának kell megtalálni.És ha megtalálja, sokminden a lelkébe a helyére kerül..


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

*Mi a magyarság?*

Hogy nekem mi a magyarság?

Elsősorban számomra a belső egyensúlyt a lélek harmóniáját jelenti. Először az embernek önmagában kell rendet rakni, megtalálni a lelki harmóniát és akkor elkezd sugározni. És ezt a pozitív sugárzást utána észreveszik a körülötte lévők. És ha ezt a pozitív energiát tudom sugározni a külvilág felé akkor már ez alapján megítélnek engem és ez alapján általánosítanak. Szóval szerintem a magyarság először belülről kell, hogy fakadjon.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 6)

terzsolt írta:


> Hogy nekem mi a magyarság?
> 
> Elsősorban számomra a belső egyensúlyt a lélek harmóniáját jelenti. Először az embernek önmagában kell rendet rakni, megtalálni a lelki harmóniát és akkor elkezd sugározni. És ezt a pozitív sugárzást utána észreveszik a körülötte lévők. És ha ezt a pozitív energiát tudom sugározni a külvilág felé akkor már ez alapján megítélnek engem és ez alapján általánosítanak. Szóval szerintem a magyarság először belülről kell, hogy fakadjon.


Tetszenek szavaid, bár nem a magyarságot, hanem az emberséget járják körül szerintem. Ami legalább olyan fontos.


----------



## Casca (2009 Február 26)

Hogy nekem mi a magyarság mint tudat,,,,,,,Nem az aki magyarkodik, és 100x elmondja, hogy mit kéne tenni. Sajnos sok embert ismerek, aki nem tesz, hanem jó messzire elment,és csak a negatív dolgokat látja meg ha hazalátogat. Nekem ez "magyarkodás" aki csak elviekben szaval, hogy mennyire magyar. Legyen itthon, és tegyen valamit...Nekem ez a magyar tudat....Nem csak a szavalás....Vessetek meg, de így gondolom......


----------



## afca (2009 Február 26)

Casca írta:


> Hogy nekem mi a magyarság mint tudat,,,,,,,Nem az aki magyarkodik, és 100x elmondja, hogy mit kéne tenni. Sajnos sok embert ismerek, aki nem tesz, hanem jó messzire elment,és csak a negatív dolgokat látja meg ha hazalátogat. Nekem ez "magyarkodás" aki csak elviekben szaval, hogy mennyire magyar. Legyen itthon, és tegyen valamit...Nekem ez a magyar tudat....Nem csak a szavalás....Vessetek meg, de így gondolom......


 Teljes mértékben igazad van.Csak,hogy aki othon van az nem tesz semmit.,,mert könnyű lenni magyarnak Budapesten,,

Én Felvidéki Magyar vagyok.A határtól 20km-re lakom.Látom mi megy ma Magyarországon.És bizony csupa negatív dolog jön nap mint nap.Segíteni nem tudok,,sajnos,,Volt rá lehetőség,,nem élt vele az anyaország,,Most akkor én nem vagyok Magyar???

Nem civakodásból írtam.Álljon távol tőlem.Csak nekem ez jött le.De lehet,hogy félreértelmeztem írásod.


----------



## Simi82 (2009 Február 28)

A másik, de idevágó közhely: A magyar nők a legszebbek! 
Ez így is van, csak a világversenyeken nem az európai nőkre szavaz a jórészt nem európából származó zsűri..


----------



## afca (2009 Február 28)

Simi82 írta:


> A másik, de idevágó közhely: A magyar nők a legszebbek!
> Ez így is van, csak a világversenyeken nem az európai nőkre szavaz a jórészt nem európából származó zsűri..


 Én máshogy tudomHa az információim pontosak az egyik város ahol a legszebb nők vannak,,voltak,, Pozsony.Ugyanis vásárváros volt és bizony szépszámban megfordultak:Magyarok,Szlovákok,Németek,Osztrákok,Lengyelek stb.Ép ezért keveredett a nép.De mindez elmondható az összes vásárvárosról.


----------



## Casca (2009 Március 1)

Afca Kedves...ha magyarnak érzed, vallod magad, akkor bizony az is vagy. 
Én azt a "fajtát" írtam, aki elment világot látni, és csak fikázni jár haza. Minden szavával sérti a volt hazáját...Akkor kérdem én, persze csak magamtól, hogy talán nem is volt soha ez a hazája? Nem csak politikai okok miatt elvándoroltakról beszélek, mert az észérveket megértem én, csak a visszafelé vagdalkozást nem. Találkoztam már, általam ismert pártvezetővel, aki ma ha hazalátogat, azt se tudja, hogy mi az a párt, aminek az aktivistája volt. Szóval..ilyenkor érzem azt, hogy nekem is felejtenem kéne


----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)

Casca írta:


> Afca Kedves...ha magyarnak érzed, vallod magad, akkor bizony az is vagy.
> Én azt a "fajtát" írtam, aki elment világot látni, és csak fikázni jár haza. Minden szavával sérti a volt hazáját...Akkor kérdem én, persze csak magamtól, hogy talán nem is volt soha ez a hazája? Nem csak politikai okok miatt elvándoroltakról beszélek, mert az észérveket megértem én, csak a visszafelé vagdalkozást nem. Találkoztam már, általam ismert pártvezetővel, aki ma ha hazalátogat, azt se tudja, hogy mi az a párt, aminek az aktivistája volt. Szóval..ilyenkor érzem azt, hogy nekem is felejtenem kéne


 Értem én,hogy miről írtál.


----------



## pollypocket (2009 Március 18)

Jellemző, hogy minden témából ki tud alakulni az egoista-szexista karakter.


----------



## pitymallat (2009 Április 1)

*Külföldi tudósok véleménye a Magyar nyelvről*

Külföldi tudósok véleménye a Magyar nyelvről:


" A MAGYAR NYELV

Sir Bowring John (1792-1872)
"A magyar nyelv eredete nagyon messzire megy vissza. Rendkívül
különleges módon fejlődött és szerkezete visszanyúlik arra az időre,
amikor még a jelenleg Európában beszélt nyelvek nem léteztek. Egy olyan
nyelv, mely szilárdan és határozottan fejlesztette magát, matematikai
logikával, harmonikus összeilleszkedéssel, ruganyos erős hangzatokkal. Az
angol ember legyen büszke arra, hogy nyelve az emberiség történetére és
múltjára utal. Az eredete kimutatható, meglátszanak rajta az idegen,
különböző nemzetektől származó rétegek, melyek összességéből kialakult.
Ezzel szemben a magyar nyelv egy tömör kődarab, melyen az idők viharai a
legcsekélyebb karcolást sem hagytak. Nem olyan, mint egy naptár, mely a
korral változik. Nincs szüksége senkire, nem kölcsönöz, s nem von vissza,
nem ad és nem vesz el senkitől. Ez a nyelv a legrégibb, a
legdicsőségesebb emlékműve egy nemzeti egyeduralomnak és szellemi
függetlenségnek. Amit a tudósok nem tudnak megoldani, azt mellőzik, mind
a nyelvkutatásban, mind a régészetben. A régi egyiptomi templomok
mennyezete - mely egyetlen szikladarabból készült - megmagyarázhatatlan.
Senki sem tudja, honnan származik, melyik hegységből vágták ki ezt a
furcsa, bámulatos tömeget. Hogyan szállították és emelték fel a templom
tetejére. A magyar nyelv eredete ennél sokkal csodálatosabb tünet. Aki
megfejti, isteni titkot kutat, és a titok első tétele ez:
Kezdetben vala az Ige, és az Ige Istennél volt, és Isten volt az Ige."

Sir Bowring John (1792-1872) angol nyelvész, irodalmár és gondolkodó több
mint száz nyelvet beszélt, köztük a magyart is. Sok magyar költeményt
fordított angolra. 1830-ban kiadott egy verseskötetet "Poetry of the
Magyars Preceded by a Sketch of the Language and Literature of Hungary
and Transylvania" címen, amelynek előszavában írta az itt közölt
megállapítást. Sir Bowring el volt ragadtatva a magyar nyelvtől, és
észrevette, hogy születése valahol a történelemelőtti idők homályában
tűnik el.

Dudás Rudolf negyven éven keresztül minden nyomot felkutatott, hogy Sir
Bowring prófétai meglátásának a nyitját megtalálja. Hamar rájött, hogy
ilyen messzi távlatokba visszamenő ősiségben Sir Bowring titkába modern
nyelvészeti eszközökkel nem képes betekintést nyerni. Kutatásai
eredményeként megállapítja:
"A magyar nyelv korát felbecsülni még megközelítőleg sem lehet; lehet,
hogy egykorú a Vértesszőlősi emberrel, 350,000 év, vagy még idősebb.
Bizalommal hívhatjuk MAGYAR ŐSNYELV-nek is, mert kezdetben, a Biblia
szerint az emberiség összessége egy nyelven beszélt." (Dudás Rudolf, A
teremtés ősmagyar nyelve, Szikamber Kör, Vancouver, 1999)

Csőke Sándor nyelvész hasonlóan nyilatkozik (Három tanulmány, Eberstein,
1977, 63.o.) "A magyar nyelv magyar eredetű. A magyar nyelvet az idők végtelensége szülte. A magyar nyelv szókincsének kilencvenöt százaléka magyar eredetű. Transzcendentális mélységekből - önmagából - eredő ősnyelv... szerkezeti rendszerében is."



Giuseppe Mezzofanti (1774-1849)bíboros, a nyelvtudományok legnagyobb tudósa, aki élete vége felé ötvennyolc nyelven írt és százhárom nyelven beszélt, ismerve minden hangárnyalatot és nyelvjárást, a következőket felelte mosolyogva, amikor megkérdezték tőle, melyik nyelvet tartja a legszebbnek: ő a saját anyanyelvével, az olasszal szemben elfogult és azt tartja legszebbnek. De hozzátette egy kis gondolkozás után, hogy az emberi gondolat érzelmek közvetítésére szolgáló nyelvek közül, egy kevéssé ismert nyelv, a magyar az, amelyet legkifejezőbbnek tart. Egy osztrák költőnek pedig ezt mondta:
"Tudja melyik nyelvet tartom az olasz és a görög után, minden más
nyelv előtt leginkább dallamosnak és a verselés szempontjából a
leginkább fejlődésre képesnek? A magyart! Ügyeljen, egy feltündöklő
költői lángész még igazolni fogja nézetemet. A magyarok, úgy látszik,
maguk sem tudják, hogy nyelvük milyen kincset rejt magában..." 

A következő idézet is Mezzofantitól származik: "Tudják-e, melyik az a nyelv, amelyet konstruktív képessége és ritmusának harmóniája miatt az összes többi elé, a göröggel és latinnal egy sorba helyezek? A magyar..."(1836)

Henry John Temple Palmerston (1784-1865) angol politikus (magyarországi angol nagykövet 1848-ban) a magyarok szeretetéről éppen nem híres diplomata véleménye: "... a Habsburgok keleti birtokán élő magyar nép... nem csak kontinensünk egyik legerősebb államát alkotta évszázadokon át, de
valami általunk nem ismert nagyon ősi műveltséggel a környező népeket
és országokat századokon át teljes tiszteletadásra tudták kényszeríteni. 

Sir Boyle azt is tudni vélte, hogy népi nyelvük rendkívül kifejező és a dalaik ősibbek, szebbek, kifejezőbbek a mieninknél."

Chevalier de Berris (1817-1865) francia nemes ezt írta a magyar nyelvről:
"Egészen különös ez a nyelv, kissé talán nehéz is. De mindevvel nem
törődve, megtanultam, mert jól csengő. Az általam ismert nyelvek
közül a legszebbnek és legtisztábbnak tartom. Különösen, ha egy
hölgyet hall beszélni az ember, akkor vele együtt a nyelvbe is bele
kell szeretni."

Machik, a zágrábi egyetem magyarbarát tanára, 1842-ben zenének mondta a
magyar nyelvet: "Bizonyára, ki csak hallja, ha nem is érti, lágy hömpölygését,
fenséges zengését, erőteljes hangját, vágyat érez, hogy megértse".



George Bernard Shaw (1856-1950) angol írófejedelem komolyan tanulmányozta
a magyar nyelvet. Egy rádiós nyilatkozatában mondta:"... egy igazán tehetséges angol írónak az előbb már említett hatalmas előnyök ellenére is leküzdhetetlen nehézségekkel kell szembenéznie. Őszintén mondom, az anyanyelvemen nagyon sokszor képtelen vagyok érzéseimet és gondolataimat teljes pontossággal
visszaadni. A mi nyelvünk gazdag, nagy és praktikus, de viszonylag
fiatal... Bátran kijelenthetem, hogy miután évekig tanulmányoztam a
magyar nyelvet, meggyőződésemmé vált: ha a magyar lett volna az
anyanyelvem, sokkal értékesebb lehetett volna. Egyszerűen azért, mert
ezen a különös, ősi erőtől duzzadó nyelven sokszorta pontosabban lehet leírni a parányi különbségeket, az érzelmek titkos rezdüléseit. A magyar nyelvben a propozíciók használata helyett a legtöbb szó végét óriási variációban változtatni lehet. Ez a művelet a legkisebb érzelmi rezdülést is képes kifejezni és hűségesen visszaadni. Ehhez képest, (s itt bocsánatot kérek a tisztelt Hallgatóságtól) sokszor úgy érzem, hogy a mi angol nyelvünkön a legtöbbször képtelen vagyok a közlendőm belső lelkiismeretem szerinti pontos visszaadásra, és ahelyett, hogy biztosan odatalálnék, ahová akarok, csak járom és járom az utam akörül a szólás-mondásunkban szereplő bizonyos bokor
körül. (I am just going and going around the bush.)"

Schott Vilmos "Olyan sok szép lágy mássalhangzója van, például bizonyos hangok oly jóleső jésítése (ny). Magánhangzóit tisztábban ejti, mint a német.
Egyaránt képes velős rövidségre és hatásos szónoki nyújtottságra, szóval
a próza minden nemére. Összhangzatos felépítése, csengő rímei... és zengő
hangjai kiválóan alkalmassá teszik... a költészet minden ágára."

Brockhaus Lexikon: "A magán- és mássalhangzók szép aránya, a hangok finom árnyalása, minden szótag egyenletes és tökéletes képzése és a magánhangzó-illeszkedésharmóniája pompássá és férfiassá teszik ezt a nyelvet."

Romains Jules "Mivel a magyar nyelvet nem értettem, minden erőmmel azon iparkodtam, hogy megérezzem. A színházban, ahol két estét töltöttem, az idegen szavak áradatát nemcsak közönyös zajként engedtem magamra hatni. Tőlem
telhetőleg figyeltem, amint zenét hallgatunk, vagy helyesebben, amint a
vak ember végigtapogat egy érmet, hogy legfinomabb körvonalait is megkülönböztesse. Aztán, mivel jól tudtam, hogy nyelvészeti atyafiság
fűzi össze a finn meg a magyar nyelvet, emlékezetembe idéztem egyik
hasonló kísérletemet, melyet Helsinkiben tettem, s próbáltam rájönni,
vajon ez a nyelvészeti rokonság megnyilatkozik-e az én fülemnek érezhető
hasonlóság által. Be kell vallanom, hogy ilyesmit nem észleltem. A két
nyelv zenéje külsőleg merőben másnak tetszett. A finn nyelvnek van valami
sajátos varázsa: állandóan cseng, mint a drágakőfüzér, melyet egy kéz
mozgat a mellen, vagy a fürge csermely, mely kavicsokat görget.
Csillingelésében van valami semmihez hasonlítható frissesség. Minden nyelv
közül, melyet hallottam, a finn nyelv érzékelteti meg leginkább a
gyermekkor kellemét, egy ősi tavaszi ünnep vidámságát. Ezzel ellentétben
úgy éreztem, hogy a magyar nyelv csupa erő. Nem ismerek ehhez fogható
férfias nyelvet. Szenvedelmesen férfias. Az önök szótagjaiban van valami
az izmok kemény nekiduzzadásából, néha rekedt és rövid lihegés emeli fel
őket, amint a szilaj indulat felemeli a mellkast. Hát én legalábbis ezt
éreztem, amit egy másik kísérletem is megerősített, mikor meghitt
társaságban elszavaltattam magamnak a klasszikus és jelenkori költészet
néhány darabját."
(21 47 145 - Nyelvtan-nyelvművelés 306-321 o.)




Barry Dave "A számítógép-világnak sajátságos nyelve van, akárcsak Magyarországnak. A különbség az, hogy ha elég sok ideig tartózkodik az ember magyarok között, előbb-utóbb kezdi megérteni miről is beszélnek..."
(Get With the Program, Reader's Digest, 1996)

Gschnitzer Oswald, Heidelberg "Amikor német barátaim meghallják, hogy megtanultam magyarul, csodálkozni szoktak. Hiszen ők úgy tudják, hogy ez egy rettenetesen nehéz nyelv. Semmi köze a némethez, és több mint harminc főnévesete van! (Itt nyilván egy túlbuzgó nyelvész összeszámolta a főnévi ragokat, a ládába-tól egészen a pávává-ig.) Megnyugtatom őket, hogy ezekben a
"főnévesetekben" már az elöljáró is benne van. Melyiket nehezebb
megtanulni, a -ba, -bet vagy az in + accusativot? Ami pedig a rokonságot
illeti, az igaz, hogy a magyar és a német szavak, néhány kivételtől
eltekintve, nem hasonlítanak egymásra. De az összetett szavak és az
állandó kifejezések igen! Aki valaha próbálta megértetni magát Angliában
a német Sackgasse szó szerinti fordításával: sack alley, az igazán
értékelni fogja a magyar zsákutca szót. Hasonlóan kézenfekvő a német auf
der Hand liegend (kézenfekvő) fordítása. Egyébként, szoktam folytatni, a
magyarban csak három igeidő van, nincsenek nemek - a feministák
paradicsoma! -, és a helyesírás fantasztikusan egyszerű.
Ennyit a reklámból! Magunk között bevallom, hogy magyarul tanulni mégsem
fenékig tejföl. Például igaz-e, hogy csak három igeidő van? Ha lovastul
és karácsonykor külön főnévesetek, akkor kotorászik, olvasgat, zuhog mind
külön igeidők! Hiszen hasonló szemléleteket fejez ki így a magyar, mint a
francia a híres-hirhedt imparfait-jával (befejezetlen cselekmény) és az
angol az I will have been, having been, having had-féle dadogásával!






A magyarul tanulónak különös ínyencfalatok a hangulatfestő szavak.
Megszámolhatatlan seregük keresztülballag, -baktat, sőt -hömpölyög a
magyar nyelv birodalmán. (Kevésbé finomkodva azt is mondhatnám:
nyüzsögnek benne.) Magyar-német szótáramban ezek nagyrészt nem találhatók
meg, nyilván azért, mert túl sokan vannak. Hát forduljunk segítségért a
Magyar Értelmező Kéziszótárhoz! Az például a retyerutya szót a
következőképpen magyarázza: cókmók, motyó. Már a menni, járni hangfestő
rokonai, barátai és üzletfelei önmagukban véve megtöltenének egy egész
szótárt. Így fölszerelkezve, egyetlen szóban le tudjuk írni valakinek a
járásmódját, és ezzel együtt elmesélhetünk sok érdekes dolgot az illető
életkoráról, testi- és lelkiállapotáról, jelenlegi kedvéről és annak
okáról. Sőt, egy kis nyelvérzékkel és némi rosszindulattal még hitvese
hűségére is tehetünk célzást. Hasonló kifejezőerejük van az úgynevezett ikerszavaknak. Ilyen például a retyerutya és cókmók mellett a huzavona. Nézzük csak meg ezt a szót fönt említett forrásunkban: "Valaminek az elintézésében ellentétes szempontok érvényesülése miatti halogatás." Persze csodálatos, hogy a magyar egy-egy Grimm-mesét el tud mondani egyetlen szóban, ám a magyarul tanulóknak a feladatát ezzel aligha könnyíti meg. Remélem, az aligha szót jól használtam. Az efféle szavakkal mindig bajban vagyok. Írjunk csak föl egy kis szótárt: de = igen, dehogy = nem, dehogynem = igen. Tulajdonképpen egyszerű: mínusszor mínusz az plusz. Csak beszéd közben egy kissé nehéz mindezt végiggondolni: Nemde? - Hogyisne! - mondja most alighanem megvetően az Olvasó.
Azt szokták mondani, hogy a magyarok túl kevesen vannak. A magyar
igekötőkről viszont ezt nem állíthatnám. Vegyük például a mosni ige
nagycsaládját: mosni, megmosni, elmosni, felmosni, lemosni, kimosni,
bemosni... és ez még csak a vérszerinti rokonság; csatlakozik hozzá a
beházasodott mosogatni, és mosdatni is, az összes rokonukkal együtt.
Főleg az el/meg ikerpárt tévesztem el gyakran, bár szerintem inkább ők
tévesztenek meg engem. Durva tréfa ez, mert például megpatkolni és
elpatkolni mégsem ugyanaz. És ha végre elhatározta (vagy meghatározta) az ember, melyik igekötő kell neki, még azt is el kell döntenie, hová rakja: el kell dönteni, eldönteni kell, vagy kell eldönteni? Döntse el a kedves Olvasó! És ezzel máris rábukkantunk a soron következő nehézségre.
A magyar nyelv legszigorúbban őrzött titka a szórend. Még a saját
feleségem sem árulta el. Ő azt mondta, hogy a magyar szórend szabad. A
tankönyvemben olvastam egyetlenegy egyszerű szabályt. Csak az a furcsa,
hogy azzal nem találtam el többször a helyes szórendet, mintha nem
olvastam volna. A kivételek ugyanis nem voltak benne a könyvben, mert túl
bonyolultak. A magyar nyelvművelő irodalomban meg azért nem találhatók
meg, mert egy magyarnak úgysem okoz nehézséget a szórend. Aztán egy könyvtárban végre kezembe akadt egy magyar nyelvtan németek (persze még a keletnémetek) számára. A könyv vége felé, két oldalon - kiemelés nélkül összezsúfolva - ott voltak a kivételek. Azóta nem láttam a könyvet. Nyilván a magyar titkosszolgálat rájött az árulásra és eltávolította... Kicsi híján elfelejtettem a kiejtésről panaszkodni. Az indogermán beszélő minden szónak csak a hangsúlyos szótagját ejti hosszan, a többit többé-kevésbé elnyeli. Ezért persze idegesíti: a magyar ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy minden szótagot tisztán ki kell ejteni. Néha még éppen a hangsúlyos első szótag rövid, a többi pedig hosszú. Ezeket fordított szavaknak nevezném, például fehér, kerék. Aztán vannak még a gépfegyver szavak, mint az elengedhetetlen, a fékező szavak, mint hólapátolás. Persze akad még sok más kemény dió, például a tárgyas igeragozás, az egyes szám használata a számok után, az ny és a ty kiejtése, és így
tovább. És ez jól is van így, mert ami olyan érdekessé és vonzóvá teszi a
magyar nyelvet, az éppen a gazdagsága és az egzotikussága, egyszóval: a nehézsége."
(Nehéz-e a magyar nyelv?, Tárogató, Vancouver, 2001 március, 29. o.;


Gschnitzer Oswald német matematikus és sakkozó. Magyar felesége
indíttatására 1989 őszétől kezdett magyarul tanulni. Látszólag
csipkelődik a nehézségeken és furcsaságokon, de sok szépet és
érdekeset talált legdrágább nemzeti örökségünkben, ősi magyar
nyelvünkben.
Teller Ede (1908-2003) ugyan nem idegen, de figyelemreméltó, amit mondott a magyar nyelvről Pakson (Fontos megjegyezni, hogy életének 95 évéből 77-et
külföldön élt, de még közvetlenül halála előtt is tökéletesen beszélt
magyarul):"...új jeles felfedezésem, miszerint egy nyelv van, s az a magyar."

Idézet Patrubány Miklós újévi köszöntőjéből (2003): "Teller Ede mondta, hogy amennyiben nem Ady teremtő nyelvén ismerte volna meg a világot, akkor aligha vitte volna többre egy átlagos középiskolai tanárnál."


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Május 29)

*pitymallat*! Köszi a csokrot a külföldiek írásaiból szép nyelvünkről!


----------



## martin18 (2009 Május 30)

hát szerintem meg, tényleg elég sokta siránkozunk, beszélünk trianonról, de nem teszünk semmit ellene, a jövőbe kell nézni, nem ma múltra, az okos ember a jövőnek él, nem a múltban.


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 16)

Az viszont igaz,hogy aki nem tapasztalta a saját bőrén,milyen a szülőföldjén hazátlannak lenni ,annak fogalma sincs róla.


----------



## apaszka (2009 Június 16)

De azért ha belegondolsz,már régen lejárt az ""eggyezség+""""" És egész európa a MAGYART nyúlta le nem????


martin18 írta:


> hát szerintem meg, tényleg elég sokta siránkozunk, beszélünk trianonról, de nem teszünk semmit ellene, a jövőbe kell nézni, nem ma múltra, az okos ember a jövőnek él, nem a múltban.


----------



## fradipeti (2009 Július 7)

*Pio atya Magyarországhoz*

"Magyarország egy olyan kalitka, amelyből egyszer még egy gyönyörű madár fog kirepülni. Sok szenvedés vár még rájuk, de egész Európában páratlan dicsőségben lesz részük. Irigylem a magyarokat, mert általuk nagy boldogság árad majd az emberiségre. Kevés nemzetnek van olyan nagyhatalmú őrangyala, mint a magyaroknak és bizony helyes lenne erősebben kérniük hathatós oltalmát országukra!"


----------



## opi12 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Örülök, hogy ezeket megosztottad velünk.
De olyan jó érzés, amikor Külföldre megyünk valami nagyobb csoporttal, és látunk magyar emberek szobrait, úgy érezzük, hogy meg kell állnunk, és elénekelni a Himnuszt.


----------



## xenon (2009 Szeptember 7)

Magyarországból elmész nyugatra..a reakció >> csoró magyar...
Magyarországból elmész keletre..a reakció >> gazdag bölcs magyar...
Ergó maradj otthon


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Szeptember 7)

xenon írta:


> Magyarországból elmész nyugatra..a reakció >> csoró magyar...
> Magyarországból elmész keletre..a reakció >> gazdag bölcs magyar...
> Ergó maradj otthon


Akkor miért nem inkább keletre indulnál?


----------



## Tonyus (2009 Október 1)

mert kizsebelnek... volt ra pelda


----------



## belaso (2009 Október 15)

- Ha találkozol egy magyarral adj neki egy pofont! Ne szólj semmit ő tudja miért van (Eszterhas Joe után szabadon) Én egyábként nem tudom és f..k
you Joe, te fogod tudni


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 16)

Itt Irorszagban embersegesebb mindenki,es inkabb erzem mindenfelol a tamogatast,mint otthon. Sajnos. De ez en vagyok. Van akinek jo otthon.
Jo neki...... Legyen szep napotok


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Október 21)

Nem csak az ország miatt, hanem a kialakult helyzet is nagyban befolyásolja az embereket. Nem mindegy, hogy milyen körülmények között élsz.


----------



## brawn81 (2009 Október 25)

A hír igaz!!!! magamból kiindulva


----------



## yoda01 (2009 Október 28)

Szakítani kellene a múlttal.
Mert abban nagyon jók vagyunk, hogy hogyan siránkozzunk, és mutogassunk egymásra. 
Ameddig a múltban élünk, addig nem lesz fejlődés.


----------



## Tman (2009 November 3)

Zseniegernek igaza van. Persze azt, hogy milyenek a viszonyok Magyarországon, az az itt élőkön múlik.


----------



## becky2 (2009 November 21)

Én elhatároztam, hogy a tizenéves unokáimnak elmondom, hogy mi a rosz mostanság. Ők próbáljanak majd valami jót csinálni. Azonban ez nem megy, ha nem ismerik a magyar nép történelmét.


----------



## mbtrainer (2009 November 23)

Pontosan


----------



## Hakima (2010 December 1)

*Kérem*



becky2 írta:


> Én elhatároztam, hogy a tizenéves unokáimnak elmondom, hogy mi a rosz mostanság. Ők próbáljanak majd valami jót csinálni. Azonban ez nem megy, ha nem ismerik a magyar nép történelmét.



Legyen szíves megmondani, ki ismeri és meri elmondani a magyar történelmet. Vagy leírni. Nagyon megköszönném. Szerény lehetőségemhez mérten fizetnék is. Előre is köszönöm. Hakima


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

Gyonyoru volt latnom a Magyar Leveltarban! A mult szazadi tortenelem konyvek a szerint valtoztak , hogy eppen milyen nem zeti identitassal azonosultunk: Rakoczi egyszer adonisz, maskor kissebsegi szarturo....


----------



## luluka138 (2012 Szeptember 8)

teljesen egyetértek


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

Sosem értettem, miért kell ekkora általánosságban megnyilatkozni, pláne népekről. Szerintem minden országban teljesen különböző emberek élnek. A külföldi ismerőseim ugyanígy gondolják...


----------

